# Update on Carolina



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you all for your encouraging words.

All went well and we are home. They also pulled some retained baby teeth today since she was going to be under anesthesia for the spay. She ate a little tonight and appears to be going potty normally. She's still a little groggy and sleepy, but alert when you talk to her or say her name.

This weekend is going to be a movie and cuddling kind of one for Carolina and Momma.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awww so happy Carolina is home and relaxing and getting some extra snuggles. She will be back to her old self in no time. Sending her lots of xoxo's!❤


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Ah, glad she is doing well! Hugs and kisses from Corona and I!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

So glad Carolina is home with you. Have a nice 'cuddly' weekend!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm so happy to hear that everything went well with the surgery and that she is home and eating . Cant wait to see more pics of your gorgeous little girl


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww I'm glad to hear she's back home and that it all went well!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Today Carolina is feeling so much better and pretty much back to herself. Now the trick becomes how to keep her restricted from running around and jumping? 

She really wants to play with Indy today and it's amazing how he seems to know she can't, so he just sits there and let's her paw at him.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Too cute!!! Dogs are so smart! Glad Carolina feels better!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad it went well


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Huly said:


> Glad it went well


Thank you


----------

